# GHB and sleep



## boxing45 (Dec 21, 2016)

I know this is a very controversial subject, and I wanted to get everyone's thoughts on this. I have heard a lot about some bodybuilders using GHB to induce stage 4 sleep. I know many people use this as a recreational drug as well. It is supposedly a highly addictive compound. I'm not planning on ever using this stuff, but I know many people who use it to induce sleep. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Seeker (Dec 21, 2016)

GHB will definitely make you sleep like nothing else. I never ran the risk of becoming addicted to it but I do know those who have and it was bad. I also used it for other reasons besides sleep. Amazing sex on this stuff. It's very potent and if you take to much you can mess yourself up pretty bad. I have not touched ghb in a long time and probaby wouldn't again.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 21, 2016)

It was used as a drug to get high on by my friends in the 90s..I wouldn't mess with it cause if u drink just a drop more then u should u get super fukked up


----------



## BigJohnny (Dec 21, 2016)

I used to love it in my younger, wilder days. Couple beers, shot of GHB, rinse and repeat. Haven't seen nor used any in 15-20 years!


----------



## Milo (Dec 21, 2016)

No ****ing thanks


----------



## boxing45 (Dec 21, 2016)

Are there any actual benefits of using it other than recreation?


----------



## Seeker (Dec 21, 2016)

No there isn't. I even tried it pre workout. Not worth it


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 22, 2016)

Wel it makes you sleep great so that's a benefit; I also heard it might raise hgh ? I know it had some other sort of benefits.


----------



## boxing45 (Dec 22, 2016)

Fsuphisig said:


> Wel it makes you sleep great so that's a benefit; I also heard it might raise hgh ? I know it had some other sort of benefits.



I have also heard about the hgh release, but I can't imagine it to be a significant amount. Here is an article I found online about the possible benefits of GHB for bodybuilders.

https://thinksteroids.com/articles/ghb-usefulness-for-bodybuilders/


----------



## GearGoddess (Dec 26, 2016)

boxing45 said:


> Are there any actual benefits of using it other than recreation?


It doubles your natural growth hormone, deeper rest and sleep, aids in fat and weight loss, preserves lean muscle.

It can be dangerous.  I have used it to sleep/recovery years ago. It's very potent colorless and odorless liquid. Also known as the "rape drug" in the club scene. A tiny little half bottle cap can send you to great sleep or make you black out then be very sick with throwing up and insane stomach pains.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2016)

Lol with the so called benefits. My roommate use to  make that crap in my bathtub.


----------



## GearGoddess (Dec 27, 2016)

I guess just like anything else... everything has its time, place and purpose. And there are too many misunderstood compounds out there, including this one.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 27, 2016)

Well there was definitely no misunderstanding on the money we were collecting making and selling that crap. Making gallons at a time and selling 16 ounce water bottles for $100 a pop. The 90s were a special time


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 27, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Well there was definitely no misunderstanding on the money we were collecting making and selling that crap. Making gallons at a time and selling 16 ounce water bottles for $100 a pop. The 90s were a special time



$100 a pop? Damn. My buddy used to give them to me for $10 a pop. I'd buy 6 packs for $60 lol. He also made it in his tub.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 27, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> $100 a pop? Damn. My buddy used to give them to me for $10 a pop. I'd buy 6 packs for $60 lol. He also made it in his tub.



Yup. Lol the stuff was selling fast too.


----------



## GearGoddess (Dec 27, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> $100 a pop? Damn. My buddy used to give them to me for $10 a pop. I'd buy 6 packs for $60 lol. He also made it in his tub.


Lol both are cheap! 

I know it's still around here and you're looking at about $240-250 per 16 fl oz


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 27, 2016)

Might have been 12 oz bottles...I forget. Just remember the labeless water bottles lol. Nothing like capping off a night with a cap of g


----------



## Seeker (Dec 27, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Might have been 12 oz bottles...I forget. Just remember the labeless water bottles lol. Nothing like capping off a night with a cap of g


Great times.. great memories.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 27, 2016)

My girlfriend and myself both passed out at a redlight in nj..Both went to jail..I was 18 or 17 i think


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 27, 2016)

it was down the shore ..hahaha its all starting to come back now


----------



## anaballs (Dec 16, 2019)

Isn't hmb structurally similar to ghb?


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 16, 2019)

the saltwater....


----------



## TheSpectre (Dec 16, 2019)

I remember getting a liter of GBL in 98 - 2000 for $27 a liter. Local chemical shop sold it. He was heavily involved in narcotics to say the least. It's like $200 a liter from China now. Not sure if the Olympic bull crap will slow or stop it.


----------



## tinymk (Dec 16, 2019)

Used it several times back in the 90’s mostly for sleep. It worked well and ran about $100 for a tub of it.  
Havent heard of it being around for about for the last 20 years or so.  
Saw this was a old revived thread, my $.02


----------



## 956Vette (Dec 17, 2019)

Remember receiving pure ghb powder from China labelled "Creatine." Best source ever.


----------



## Raider (Dec 17, 2019)

Wish I could stay lay hands, used to love that stuff in the day, lol!!


----------



## TheSpectre (Dec 17, 2019)

Raider said:


> Wish I could stay lay hands, used to love that stuff in the day, lol!!



I still do. Taking a long break from it though. Hopefully, it'll still make it through Customs. Though GBL is legal if not labeled or intended for human consumption. Just gets labeled as a "cleaner" of some sort.


----------



## chenmomo (Dec 17, 2019)

Guys better not use it, the addictive stuff is horrible, I'm afraid of feeling dominated, I just want to make my own decisions.


----------



## anaballs (Dec 17, 2019)

Ghb is prescribed now for narcolepsy and cataplexy. It's called Xyrem.


----------



## anaballs (Dec 17, 2019)

Tell that to a woman and you'll be in the "dog house".



chenmomo said:


> Guys better not use it, the addictive stuff is horrible, I'm afraid of feeling dominated, I just want to make my own decisions.


----------



## TheSpectre (Dec 19, 2019)

anaballs said:


> Ghb is prescribed now for narcolepsy and cataplexy. It's called Xyrem.



$10,000 a month!  I can make a lifetime supply of my own for $500!


----------

